# 9 month old - Should I buy a co-sleeper?



## peaceful mama (Jan 6, 2003)

My 9 month old DS is having a terrible time sleeping. He has always slept with us and in the past month has fallen into the pattern of waking up every time I move. He ususally goes to sleep in our bed around 8:00 and he sleeps so soundly until I crawl in, which is usually around 11:00 or so. After that he wakes up with my every move. I don't know what to do. We spend most of the night either awake or in that "half sleep" state.

Do you think a co-sleeper would work for us? Does anyone have any experience with the co-sleeper. I don't want to go out and spend $150 on something that won't work. We have a crib that I call "my expensive changing table" and we dont' really need another "expensive changing table".







:

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MarigoldB (Oct 11, 2002)

I was going to buy a co-sleeper for the very same reason of always disturbing baby when we got into bed and discovered my ds was over the weight limit! We already, too, had a crib, so we put it in the corner, took one side off and mashed our bed up next to it. It is working GREAT. Baby doesn't feel the movement when we get into bed, we have room to move around and get comfortable, and yet baby is right there for me to check on and feed (which is still every 2-3 hours all night long).

If you do a search for "crib as co-sleeper" you'll see lots of discussion regarding this and someone also posted a pic showing what I'm talking about.

We love it!


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

I'd second the vote for the crib co-sleeper. We used the porta-crib pushed up against the crib the very same way.


----------



## babibelli (Jun 4, 2002)

we took the side railing off of dd's crib and "attached" it to the side of our bed .We adjusted the height of her crib w/the heighth of our bed and strapped the crib to our fouton with ratchet straps (very secure). Then we stuffed blankets in the gap between our beds.


----------



## Novajet (Feb 26, 2003)

We use a crib as a sidecar as well. Although, she doesn't spend much time in it. She prefers to be right up against me. But, it's great for when I want a little extra room, and it sounds like it would be a wonderful solution for you.


----------



## cookiemama (Feb 1, 2003)

we're using a cosleeper with our nine month old, but need to finad another solution... now that he is crawling and pushing up, he crawls out of the cosleeper. also, since the sides are not very high, i am afraid that he is going to topple over and onto the floor when he pulls up. i would strongly recommend against purchasing a cosleeper for your 9 month old because i dont think you will be able to use it for long! i think we are going to try the crib as cosleeper option.


----------

